# Copper touching unistrut???? Opinions?



## fightnews

Some people say absolutely not. Some say it doesn't matter. Obviously they sell millions of copper unistrut clamps that allow the bottom of the copper to touch the galvanized unistrut and lots of companies use them. Nobody wants to pay for cushy a clamps and most don't even know what Unicushion is.

I'm personally going to start using a pvc tape on my jobs because I can't find proof to back up either claim. I've never personally had to fix a leak caused by copper touching unistrut but I don't do much service. Never heard of anyone else doing it either. 

Obviously it must not be a major problem but what are every bodies thoughts, opinions and even better any links or proof to back you up? It goes without saying there is a lot of plumbing dogma passed down through the years.:sorcerer:


----------



## Gettinit

I will only use the insulating clamps like you mentioned. The galvanized are painted so, I don't really guess there will be an issue with them touching as long as they stay bolted tight otherwise it will rub a hole. The tape is really smart but time consuming and may look bad. With all the pics I have seen of your work it would be an eyesore. Damn good looking work btw.


----------



## justme

use it


----------



## fightnews

Gettinit said:


> I will only use the insulating clamps like you mentioned. The galvanized are painted so, I don't really guess there will be an issue with them touching as long as they stay bolted tight otherwise it will rub a hole. The tape is really smart but time consuming and may look bad. With all the pics I have seen of your work it would be an eyesore. Damn good looking work btw.


Thanks man I was going to come up with a neat way to do it lol. The copper coated unistrut clamps still allow the bottom of the pipe to touch the unistrut. What's the price difference between the cushy clamps and the copper coated ones? Roughly?

I used the cushy clamps at the first job I did with this new company and no one said anything but it wasn't that big. Then I found out no one else in the company uses them including the owner so I stopped though obviously I don't like it. This company is like anything goes as long as it lasts a year. They pay good though.:thumbsup:


----------



## fightnews

justme said:


> use it



What kind is that? This is the real stuff. It's called unicusion and comes in 25 foot rolls. They don't exactly sell it at home depot though. You won't even find it at most supply houses.


----------



## Plumbus

A competitor to unicushion.


----------



## fightnews

Plumbus said:


> A competitor to unicushion.


Nice you get that at the local supply house?


----------



## Qball415

Plumbus said:


> A competitor to unicushion.


Same stuff I use when I plumb med gas systems. I get at supply house. We cut a bunch of it for each pipe size and put in labeled bags.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Even if painted strut touched the pipe it's not good. It need some protection from the friction it will have. Mil wrap cushion tape electric tape or the best the uni clamp that comes with a rubber insulator it all works some are better them others even in stand off clamps or riser clamps you need to protect the pipe period 

I use mil wrap or the clamp with the insulator in big copper in riser clamps I've use strips of rubber that came in 2" x 3' strips wrap it then a strip of tape to hold it while you put the clamp on


----------



## U666A

Plumbus said:


> A competitor to unicushion.


That looks like a fair bit of work on top of having to purchase 2 items separately when you can get a ready-made product... I have no concept of cost on there items so I'm just curious.

This is what I'm usually equipped.


----------



## Rcplumber

Qball415 said:


> Same stuff I use when I plumb med gas systems. I get at supply house. We cut a bunch of it for each pipe size and put in labeled bags.












This is what we use on med gas on hydro or Dom piping we use isolation tape or wood block same thickness of insulation


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

U666A said:


> That looks like a fair bit of work on top of having to purchase 2 items separately when you can get a ready-made product... I have no concept of cost on there items so I'm just curious.
> 
> This is what I'm usually equipped.


Yep. That's the best way


----------



## Adamche

Galvanic corrosion! ....gotta keep em separated!


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL

fightnews said:


> Some people say absolutely not. Some say it doesn't matter. <snip>
> 
> On this photo we went in with Kindorf and Kindorf straps ... All copper touching the Kindorf was wrapped with vinyl electrical tape.


----------



## newyorkcity

I use electrical tape, and just wrap it neatly. Only one thing to remember for all pipe sizes, and use it for strut clamps and split ring hangers. Especially copper split rings, since they are just sprayed with copper paint.
I have seen copper pinhole from contact with steel hangers.
Use rubber tape if you want some cushion, or if you only have IPS clamps and need to use one on copper


----------



## TC27

We use the green coated strut and you don't need a buffer for the galvanic action. If we are using regular galvanized strut, we just wrap the copper that's going to touch the strut with a few wraps of duct tape before applying the strut clamp.


----------



## Rcplumber

Duct tape y not 10 mil PVC tape duck tape look well would do it but prefur code tape


----------



## justme

Plumbus said:


> A competitor to unicushion.



The stuff I posted is just mil tape , I like this cush a strip . I will check into see if I can get locally.


----------



## Rcplumber

Looks good I am checking in to it also


----------



## PrecisePlumbing

We always unicushion. Not overly tight on big runs to allow for expansion too :thumbsup:


----------



## curtis2kul

For med gas systems we use the cushiclamps. For domestic water I always come back after the insulator and put big clamps around everything. The pipe, insulation and pipe saddles. This gives it a complete insulation job.


----------



## score300

We just use copper coated unistrut clamps and the green coated unistrut. It looks good, cheaper than using special unistrut clamps, less labor than making your own and better looking than using "duct tape".


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

score300 said:


> We just use copper coated unistrut clamps and the green coated unistrut. It looks good, cheaper than using special unistrut clamps, less labor than making your own and better looking than using "duct tape".


In my opinion you need to protect the copper from friction when yo have vibration or expansion it will rare down the paint on strut and copper plating and copper pipe itself. Most cases no problem but I have seen a few pipes that leaked where strut touched it. My guess is the clam wasn't tite enough but I like protection any ways !!!


----------

